# Whats a good small livingroom amp?



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

So I have been on a quest to find the perfect little amp for low volume playing at home in my livingroom.
I am looking for some suggestions. I don't really care if its solid state or tube.
The main thing is I need reverb and overdrive. I am picky about reverb and want a good Fender type reverb.
Also, please don't recommend and amp with pedals. I have an old champ and pedals.
My space is very limited and I don't even have room for an extra plug for an adaptor.
Ideally I would like a Fender champ with reverb and overdrive.
Here is what I have had so far:

Fender Vibro champ XD-------horrible little amp. All the overdrives sound like the same cheap pedal. Reverb was lame

Blackstar little tube amp, not bad, but weak reverb and overdrive a bit to metal sounding.

Small Orange amp. The best of the lot, good clean, decent reverb, overdrive a bit to heavy but I might get another if nothing else comes up

Roland cube 30. Pretty good amp, reverb a bit weak. The best overdrives of them all, but cleans kind of suck

I know...I'm picky and looking for something that might not exist.
There was a Swart AST for sale locally with the attenuator, probably exactly what I want....but just a bit out of my price range.
Open to suggestions, and if you have something for sale, PM me.
Cheers


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

What is your budget and preferred approximate limit re:weight?


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

I would look for something with a headphone jack in addition to the other requirements you've set.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I hear really good things about the Katanas, but have yet to try one.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

capnjim said:


> a bit to heavy


Maximum weight limit? 


capnjim said:


> but just a bit out of my price range.


Price limit?


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

My first thought was the Super Champ X2. Don’t know the sound difference between the vibro. Was playing mine today and loving it. I like the dirty Princeton. I was listening to Chappers using the katana head with built it speaker. Sounded good but I didn’t hear the speaker as he was using it direct.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Traynor YCV20?


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

By heavy, I mean too much like metal, not a nice overdrive. With a combo with an 8 or 10" speaker, I am not worried about weight.
I have a bum ear and can't use headphones.
I have a Mesa Boogie Express 5:25 and its great, but its just too loud.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Budda said:


> Traynor YCV20?


12" speakers are just too loud. They move too much air no matter the setting.
I won't try one of the new Fender champs again.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

capnjim said:


> By heavy, I mean too much like metal, not a nice overdrive. With a combo with an 8 or 10" speaker, I am not worried about weight.
> I have a bum ear and can't use headphones.
> I have a Mesa Boogie Express 5:25 and its great, but its just too loud.


How the Orange sound with less gain? Conversely, how does the express sound turned down? That would be my first suggestion.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

capnjim said:


> By heavy, I mean too much like metal, not a nice overdrive.


My luck...I had a 50/50 chance of being correct..and which "heavy" do I decide to choose/assume!...LOL


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

capnjim said:


> 12" speakers are just too loud. They move too much air no matter the setting.
> I won't try one of the new Fender champs again.


If I can talk over a 100W head pushing a 412, I'm not sure how a 112 combo would be too loud unless you made it too loud.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Budda said:


> If I can talk over a 100W head pushing a 412, I'm not sure how a 112 combo would be too loud unless you made it too loud.


I can't really see what the difference an 8, 10, or 12 inch speaker makes in a small amp playing at living room practice levels either. I use all 3 in my apartment.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

With the Orange it was just the character of the gain. 
The Mesa sounds awesome. Even with the master volume, it doesn't do low volume.
But, I do realise the Orange was very good. especially seeing as the go for 150$ or so.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

What about one of the Yamaha thr amps? They get pretty glowing reviews. And seem to meet your size requirements.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

They do low volume because they have a master. As a former recto owner, who was in a room in a townhouse next to a baby, I can attest to this.

However if you are not interested in fiddling with the volume any more on the Express, I do wish you the best of luck in your search.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

torndownunit said:


> What about one of the Yamaha thr amps? They get pretty glowing reviews. And seem to meet your size requirements.


I will look into those. As for the Mesa, its not about fiddling with the volume, its just that it goes from zero to loud. I guess I should specify...I am talking really low volume. I usually play at night while watching TV when the kids are asleep.
BTW..how is the reverb on the Yamaha's?


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

capnjim said:


> I will look into those. As for the Mesa, its not about fiddling with the volume, its just that it goes from zero to loud. I guess I should specify...I am talking really low volume. I usually play at night while watching TV when the kids are asleep.
> BTW..how is the reverb on the Yamaha's?


 I'm basically recommending 2 of the amps I see recommended a lot, and that people seem to love. I've never played either. I've been pretty blown away by Katanas demos and I plan to get one though.


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

Marshall SL-5 can be played very quiet and sounds great. 5w and 1x mode. Reverb. Does have a 12” speaker but I use mine all the time with the family in bed.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Hard to beat a Princeton Reverb, but even they get pretty loud.


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

Marshall dsl5cr
2 channels and a reverb.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

capnjim said:


> 12" speakers are just too loud. They move too much air no matter the setting.
> I won't try one of the new Fender champs again.


Let me know if you change your mind. I have a mint YCV-20WR I might sell. Stock green back isn’t even broken in.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

I have had a Mesa Express 5 25 plus for about a month now.
No one amp does it all, but this one tries.
I spend most of my time in class A 5 watt mode, on both channels. Occasionally bumping up to class A 15 watt, and the Dynawatt class AB 25 watt settings, just to note the significant differences.
No drive pedals required, but I have dabbled some to take note of how good the amp is on its own, vs. a good pedal. Also, to see if a little boost from a pedal sweetens things up when already in one of the 3 drive modes. Even the clean channel drives nice.
I use either the enclosed 12” speaker in the combo, the extension Mesa closed back widebody cab, or both.
It can be played with satisfaction at lower volumes. The master volumes, and settings allow that to happen. The cleans are nearly as good as a Princeton Reverb, at times fooling me when using an ABY pedal between both amps; and better driven tone at very low volume than several one watt or fractional wattage amps that I have owned.
There may be something better out there, but I have not yet found it.
The most interesting thing about this version of the Mesa Express is the Dynawatt setting at a measily 25 Watts; damn near keeps up with my 212 Mesa F-100, setting for setting, and that’s impressive, (also using an ABY pedal between them). It actually surpasses the larger Mesa due to having more channel settings and features.
At the moment I have a well broken in, Jensen 12 100 Neo in the combo, temporarily replacing the V30 speaker. I am liking it on its own, and paired with C90 in the Mesa cab.
Price may be an issue at this time, but I am finding it worth the money spent for the variety of music I play.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

The Katana 50 is excellent, but the Katana Air might fit the OP’s requirements better.


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

A Roland Cube!


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Some good suggestions in this thread.

A few years ago I found a used Traynor DG30, solid state amp, for dirt cheap. I replaced the stock Celestion speaker with a better quality Eminence and found it's a pretty good living room/cottage amp. Some built in FX, decent clean, passable gain (though I prefer to run a pedal into it), master volume, speaker out,

I like the Roland and Orange amps, but the local shop had a nice little Vox that would work for me. I

I regret dealing the Traynor YCV20.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Have you checked out the Vox Adio Air GT? Works great for me.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

If money isn't an issue (it's $US800), possibly this. You'd need an external reverb pedal as well, it that's a must-have.

VALVULATOR® GP/DI Direct Recording Amplifier * Free Freight in US*


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Bugera V5


----------



## Percy (Feb 18, 2013)

Super Champ x2
Here it is with a little overdrive and a ton of delay


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Can't say I'm a fan of that sound at all.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

capnjim said:


> I know...I'm picky and looking for something that might not exist.


Bingo. You want good reverb in a small powered living room amp. Good reverb comes from a traditional spring tank which are in bigger amps. Best I could suggest is the good old Blues Jr but the overdrive you want is not there at living room levels.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks everyone, I know its tough. I will probably stick with the boogie. It is a very impressive little amp. 
I do know its possible to get the reverb I want digitally as I have a boss '63 Reverb pedal and its great. As good as onboard Fender reverb. I just don't have the room for wires and pedals.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Guncho said:


> Can't say I'm a fan of that sound at all.


What the sound of small amps ? I know what you mean, that is why I have 80 watt Marshall and a 50 Watt traynor ysc in my living room. Pro Jr for after 11 pm.


----------



## Moosehead (Jan 6, 2011)

I picked up a vox ac4tvh (head) at L&M a few years back for 125. Best deal i've had in that store.
Great little living room amp, might not check all the OP's boxes since its controls are fairly basic ( vol, tone, 1/4w/1w/4w switch). I use the guitar vol to go from clean to mean but dirt requires volume to be turned up. 
Nice cleans and gets real dirty (and loud) cranked. I have mine going through a 2x12 cab with greenbacks. Add fuzz and delay and I'm in a happy place.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I like 


zurn said:


> A Roland Cube!


I love my cube. It was on his list of amps he already went through though.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

How about the Traynor Quarterhorse into a small cab?


----------



## 5732 (Jul 30, 2009)

I would go with the thr10 for that application. I've owned the original model and the 10 C and I sold the 10 C. If the katana air was out when I was looking for something similar I would have tried that.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

As of tonight, my favourite living room rig ever - all bought used from here.


----------



## WhiteFalcon (Jun 9, 2015)

Mooh said:


> How about the Traynor Quarterhorse into a small cab?


This is exactly what I'm using. I run my Quarterhorse into a used Carvin tweed 1x12 cab, works great for low volume and can hang with drums if I need it to. I've used it for jams and gotten some surprised looks when they ask what amp I'm using.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2018)

The Fender Mustang series are decent practice amps. I bought a Mustang II v2 used for $140.
It is small, has built in effects, a bunch of Fender amp models and a master volume.


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2018)

WhiteFalcon said:


> I've used it for jams and gotten some surprised looks when they ask what amp I'm using.


So have I. lol.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

loudbox mini, 8" speaker with reverb and chorus


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

laristotle said:


> So have I. lol.
> 
> View attachment 224578



Do you have a better pic of that red guitar (assuming it is yours)?


----------



## MarkusV (Sep 24, 2009)

mud_guy said:


> I would go with the thr10 for that application. I've owned the original model and the 10 C and I sold the 10 C. If the katana air was out when I was looking for something similar I would have tried that.



I'd second that
It's my go to (THR)
Love it- and the reverb and other effects sound credible. Very versatile and you can get a great deal of sound out of it


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2018)

Ti-Ron said:


> Do you have a better pic of that red guitar (assuming it is yours)?


It was mine.
I sold it last year.
'95 Epi LP DC, Lindy Fralin P90's, CTS pots, Switchcraft switch and jack.

before and after


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks, the Yamaha sounds pretty cool. Can the reverb get surfy?
Is the thr5 the same basic tones?


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

laristotle said:


> It was mine.
> I sold it last year.
> '95 Epi LP DC, Lindy Fralin P90's, CTS pots, Switchcraft switch and jack.
> 
> ...


Nice!!!
The block inlays made it up to the next level!


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Anyways, there is a Yamaha THR10x near me for 200$...I think I'll give it a shot.
Thanks for all the suggestions.
Its funny as I have seen the Yamaha's and always thought they were just heads and I don't have room for a head and cabinet.
Cheers


----------



## Guest (Sep 12, 2018)

Ti-Ron said:


> Nice!!!
> The block inlays made it up to the next level!


Stickers. lol.


----------



## MarkusV (Sep 24, 2009)

laristotle said:


> It was mine.
> I sold it last year.
> '95 Epi LP DC, Lindy Fralin P90's, CTS pots, Switchcraft switch and jack.
> 
> ...



OOOH That's a real guitar


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2018)

It was. Last year for set necks apparently.


----------



## 55 Jr (May 3, 2006)

80's Super Champ.


----------



## Doug B (Jun 19, 2017)

Ditto highly useful. See L & M



WhiteFalcon said:


> This is exactly what I'm using. I run my Quarterhorse into a used Carvin tweed 1x12 cab, works great for low volume and can hang with drums if I need it to. I've used it for jams and gotten some surprised looks when they ask what amp I'm using.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I got this baby for ya Jim if you want ! The best amp you can have in the living room !!!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Frenchy99 said:


> I got this baby for ya Jim if you want ! The best amp you can have in the living room !!!


Killer amp! It is going to be very tough for you to let it go.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

duplicate


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Frenchy99 said:


> I got this baby for ya Jim if you want ! The best amp you can have in the living room !!!


Unfortunately, I am not man enough to play a Gorilla amp.
I bought the Yamaha. Very nice little amp.


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Revisiting this thread. I would be looking at a VOX AC10. Digital reverb, has some gain and very nice cleans. Should get you everything you are looking for. $580 new and used slightly cheaper.


----------



## dleake (Aug 8, 2014)

Marshall 50th Anniversary 1 watt heads and combos. Best "small livingroom" amps ever made. Period. (and yes I know you don't want a pedal for reverb but when you hear what these amps are capable of you'll change your mind)


----------



## Ronbeast (Nov 11, 2008)

I just got a Vox AC10C1 last week; I got it from Cosmo music and they price matched for me because LA music had the amp listed for $50 cheaper. Shipped to my door was about $620 all in. Really impressed by the amp, but I’ve always loved Vox flavour and someone who likes a 100% clean amp probably won’t enjoy it.

The reverb is intense; it goes surfy very fast. Other than that, it’s a great sounding amp And every single one of my guitars works well through it. I’m happy with my purchase.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Orange Tiny Terror. Or did I already mention that? Into any cab, big or small.


----------



## BEACHBUM (Sep 21, 2010)

This one can do big, small and everything in between at an affordable price tag. Serves as an excellent acoustic amp as well. Just got it last week and it's nothing less than amazing. 

Boss Katana 100 watt head.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

BEACHBUM said:


> This one can do big, small and everything in between at an affordable price tag. Serves as an excellent acoustic amp as well. Just got it last week and it's nothing less than amazing.
> 
> Boss Katana 100 watt head.


I was considering one of those or the Yamaha THR something or other a few weeks ago as a couch amp. I didn’t try either of them because I eventually concluded the the Katana 100 combo would be easier to transport as it is all in one no cab extra if I decided to take it to a jam. The Boss prevailed over the Yamaha because it could be used with a band as well as dialed down for home use. So now my couch amp is a 100 watt box that won’t exactly fit on the couch. Great amp and gets good tone at living room volume.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

I use a Roland Blues Cube Hot in the house. Headphone jack too. 

I also take it to gigs with a guitar in the other hand. Dead simple. 

It is my backup amp for an expensive boutique build. (So the sound quality is acceptable to me, anyway. I am selling three vintage tube amps that are "not needed".) You need to audition the distortion part for yourself...

But, I would buy the Swart whether I could afford it or not. LOL. Sorry.


----------



## Rollingberry (Sep 17, 2021)

I just got a Fender Custom 68 VibroChamp and it's been great. Between 4-5 on the volume knob seems to be the nice sweet spot. The tremolo sounds great and I like the reverb, too. I haven't had an opportunity to crank it yet due to my living arrangements but I look forward to hearing what it can do on that front.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Best living room amp !


----------



## MarkM (May 23, 2019)

Mon Tabernac, that is a wall of sound! My Bride would not tolerate such an amp the living room!


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

Sneaky said:


> Hard to beat a Princeton Reverb, but even they get pretty loud.


They get loud. Really doubt the OP is into it. 

I wish you good luck capnjim.

I never get to play because I live with other people, and because of COVID, they never all leave the house. 

So I tried to find a headphone solution. Tried going into my PC through a recording interface into Cubase, not bad, but no the same and too much bother. 

Tried the Strymon Iridium that some people swear by when I asked for this sort of solution. Not even close, sounded worse that using the DAW. 

I now have a Vox AC10 or something, it's not too bad, and better than the previous things I've tried, but still not the same as open air amplification, which I think is what you're after. 

I think you're gonna have a hard time finding an amp to play open air that can be clean at reasonable volumes and then also have onboard reverb and drive that you'd be satisfied with. 

The Roland Cube stuff might actually be the best at this. 

At some point, your signal has to be converted to a speaker for you to hear it. If you're against pedals and want certain sounds, I don't know what to say. 

You can power a lot of stuff with something cheap like this https://www.amazon.ca/Hiree-Distributor-Isolated-PedalBoard-Instruments/dp/B07S68CXJD

I've had voodoolabs and cioks power supplies and this cheap thing is great, not isolated yet I have no noise issues. it's very small and great value, ac sockets on the top etc. 

Not even sure I'm helping you here. I'd love to say "get this amp" but I just don't know.


----------



## SmoggyTwinkles (May 31, 2021)

and then I realize I'm replying like an idiot to a years old thread.


----------



## Mike_Blaszk (Sep 16, 2021)

fretzel said:


> My first thought was the Super Champ X2. Don’t know the sound difference between the vibro. Was playing mine today and loving it. I like the dirty Princeton. I was listening to Chappers using the katana head with built it speaker. Sounded good but I didn’t hear the speaker as he was using it direct.


I will second this. I had a Fender Superchamp XD combo until I moved on to bigger amps. Cost me $400 new and was a great versatile little amp with a bunch of different voicings and on-board effects.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

MarkM said:


> Mon Tabernac, that is a wall of sound! My Bride would not tolerate such an amp the living room!


Had to put it in the living room... 

I`m running out of place and didn't have a choice !!!


----------



## DiscoStu (Mar 15, 2021)

Yamaha THR30ii Wireless works for me. It's plenty loud, has numerous amp profiles and effects (that don't suck), a headphone jack, and using a transmitter your guitar is connected wirelessly so you and your significant other/pets/kids aren't going to trip over a cord and send everything crashing to the ground. You can also stream your tablet or phone through it at the same time you are playing.


----------



## superfly (Oct 14, 2021)

Any Yamaha THR, the II series are upgrade over the older ones, combining more amps into one unit. I love mine.

Takes pedals really well, otherwise it has everything I want, it's small, and you don't need to hide it when you have people over. Also, you can use it as a Bluetooth speaker, though you can tell it was not made for it, the sound is not up to par with dedicated BT speakers...


----------



## superfly (Oct 14, 2021)

SmoggyTwinkles said:


> and then I realize I'm replying like an idiot to a years old thread.


why not, those threads are good reference to people searching for the same answer, and plus we see if the older suggestions still stand valid...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I guess it depends on how big your living room is and how loud you want it.

I'm enjoying this one.

More than loud enough for home or office use IMO.


----------



## Bluestone (Nov 2, 2021)

I find the Boss Katana Mini works and sounds great for living room and picnic gigs. Its got clean, crunch and brown modes, adjustable gain, 3-band EQ, and digital delay. My peers cant believe how good it sounds for what it is, and neither can I. It runs on AA batteries or optional wall wart.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I'm still quite enamoured of my Laney Cub 10. Dead simple, sounds great. No FX, but that just requires pedals.


----------



## PTO (12 mo ago)

I’m a fan of the THR series. I find that the small stereo speakers get a “bigger” quieter sound than an 8” speaker at low volumes. Especially clean. I’m not a huge effects guy so having them onboard but out of sight is handy. I have the original THR10C and like the Deluxe Reverb and DC30 channels (and Dr. Z Mini for higher gain). I have almost never played the Blues Jr. or Bluesbreaker channels. I imagine that I might like the Twin and AC30 settings on the regular THR10 just as well, though.

For recording I’d probably still want to mic a combo 8” speaker and play with volume and placement. But for everyday low-volume “amp in a room” sound I think the THR is great.


----------



## Destropiate (Jan 17, 2007)

capnjim said:


> I will look into those. As for the Mesa, its not about fiddling with the volume, its just that it goes from zero to loud. I guess I should specify...I am talking really low volume. I usually play at night while watching TV when the kids are asleep.
> BTW..how is the reverb on the Yamaha's?


A really simple way to fix this issue is to pop an eq pedal in the loop on the Mesa and use that as a secondary master volume control. Set the eq flat and just use the level control to bring it down. I've used this trick in the past with amps that have a really sensitive or jumpy volume control.
A side benefit of using an eq for this is that you can dial back in some of the lows or highs you might lose playing an amp quietly.


----------

